# Restaurante



## torrebruno

Queridos amigos:
Estoy indagando sobre el origen de la palabra _restaurante_ y a medida que he ido avanzando ha ido aumentando mi fascinación sobre la misma.
Ignorante de mí, lo primero que pensé fue que era una españolización directa de su hermana francesa _restaurant_. Pero después se me ocurrió que en inglés es igual. Y ya empiezo a ver en el traductor de Google que es casi igual en italiano. Y en alemán, y en checo, y croata, danés, holandés, sueco, polaco, estonio, letón, eslovaco, indonesio, malayo, maltés, noruego, turco, ¡tagalo!... Debe de haber una raíz común ancestral (¿latín?) que ha hecho que su forma sea tan semejante en lenguas tan dispares.
Pero por otro lado, el DRAE enclava su origen en un "antiguo participio activo del verbo _restaurar"_, cuya definición -del latín _restaurāre-_ solo se queda en cuestiones reparadoras.
Y sin embargo _restaurador_ -del latín _restaurātor, -ōris- _no es hasta su tercera acepción donde da el significado que nos ocupa.
¿Cómo casa todo esto?
Venga, sabios, ¿qué pensáis?
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Yo había leído en algún sitio que en efecto "restaurante" viene de "restaurar" (debe de ser "reparar", más bien, como tú dices) y que es porque los primeros establecimientos que se anunciaban con ese nombre "no sólo alimentan, restauran". O _reparan_ (mira la acepción cuarta de reparar), como un sueño reparador y otras cosas que sientan bien. 

Ahora no te sé decir de donde lo he sacado (tal vez de wordreference!) y mucho menos sé si es cierto.

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 


torrebruno said:


> Y en alemán, y en checo, y croata, danés, holandés, sueco, polaco, estonio, letón, eslovaco, indonesio, malayo, maltés, noruego, turco, ¡tagalo!... Debe de haber una raíz común ancestral


Hombre, no necesariamente. Tuvo que originarse en un país de lengua latina (en Francia o Italia, seguramente) y de ahí pasaría a las demás lenguas modernas.  (Por préstamo, o como lo llamen).


----------



## chics

En este sitio te explican que según el diccionario de *Joan Corominas* (¿algún forero lo tiene a mano para leernos lo que pone exactamente?) la palabra "restaurante" en castellano viene del francés, y que la palabra francesa a su vez viene del latín "restaurare".

El diccionario DIEC (de lengua catalana) también dice que, en su acepción de local donde se sirve comida, (en catalán) es un galicismo. Pero que viene directamente del latín cuando se refiere a una bebida o comida reconstituyente, o a una forma del verbo restaurar, evidentemente.


----------



## Vampiro

torrebruno said:


> Ignorante de mí, lo primero que pensé fue que era una españolización directa de su hermana francesa _restaurant_. Pero después se me ocurrió que en inglés es igual. Y ya empiezo a ver en el traductor de Google que es casi igual en italiano. Y en alemán, y en checo, y croata, danés, holandés, sueco, polaco, estonio, letón, eslovaco, indonesio, malayo, maltés, noruego, turco, ¡tagalo!... Debe de haber una raíz común ancestral (¿latín?) que ha hecho que su forma sea tan semejante en lenguas tan dispares.


Dicho de esa manera pareciera que el latín es raíz común de todos esos idiomas…
Si fuera ese el caso habría que irse un poco más atrás, a algún dialecto cromañon, quizá.
No veo por qué los signos de admiración en el caso del tagalo, es el idioma que menos me extraña de todos los mencionados, no olvidemos los años de colonización española en Filipinas.  De hecho muchas palabras del tagalo son exactamente igual en español, o viceversa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Solo para agregar que si este foro de español hubiese existido allá por el 1900, a _restaurante_ le habrían caído palos de todos los colores. Si en 1850, por poner un año, alguien hubiese dicho "Vieja, mañana al mediodía vamos a un restaurante", la pobre vieja no habría cazado nada. La gente que gustaba y podía comer fuera de sus casas iba a las fondas.
Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Concretamente se dice que el nombre procede del primer restaurante moderno, tras la revolución francesa, y una frase utilizada como lema, escrita sobre la puerta: Venid a mí, todos los que estéis fatigados y cargados; que yo os aliviaré (Mateo 11 28). Supongo que ese "aliviaré" se dirá "restaurar en francés.

No sé si se podrá documentar o es una leyenda.


----------



## chics

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Solo para agregar que si este foro de español hubiese existido allá por el 1900, a _restaurante_ le habrían caído palos de todos los colores. Si en 1850, por poner un año, alguien hubiese dicho "Vieja, mañana al mediodía vamos a un restaurante", la pobre vieja no habría cazado nada. La gente que gustaba y podía comer fuera de sus casas iba a las fondas.
> Saludos


Pues mira que si a la vieja le cuentas que, un siglo después, la innovación serían los locales de comida basura... 

¿En qué diferencias tú una fonda de un restaurante? ¿definirías "restaurante" como "fonda cara"?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

chics said:


> Pues mira que si a la vieja le cuentas que, un siglo después, la innovación serían los locales de comida basura...
> 
> ¿En qué diferencias tú una fonda de un restaurante? ¿definirías "restaurante" como "fonda cara"?


¿Se usa todavía en España llamarles fondas? El único uso que yo personalmente recuerdo es el de mi madre (nacida en 1919, vivió hasta 1990). Cuando nos quejábamos, yo o mi hermano, de la comida que había para comer (mi madre era maestra, trabaja doble horario  y odiaba con toda su alma las tareas domésticas), nos decía: ¿Qué se creen, que esto es una fonda?


----------



## torrebruno

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Solo para agregar que si este foro de español hubiese existido allá por el 1900, a _restaurante_ le habrían caído palos de todos los colores. Si en 1850, por poner un año, alguien hubiese dicho "Vieja, mañana al mediodía vamos a un restaurante", la pobre vieja no habría cazado nada. La gente que gustaba y podía comer fuera de sus casas iba a las fondas.
> Saludos


Usted, D. Adolfo, que sabe manejar el CREA (¿se dice así?) podría ver a cuándo se remonta el primer uso de esta palabra en español?
En la hemeroteca de ABC: 24 de julio de 1903

Agradecido y a sus pies


----------



## Jonno

Supongo que los restaurantes se diferenciaron de las fondas y otras casas de comida en que se podía pedir comida a la carta o elegir entre varios platos. Imagino que una fonda tenía lo que hoy conocemos por menú del día, pero más limitado. Quizás sólo un par de platos y poco más.

Además estos locales tendrían mesas separadas, a diferencia de las mesas corridas típicas de taberna.


----------



## Jonno

Por cierto, que la frase que supuestamente dio origen a la palabra restaurante era originalmente en latín, no francés: "Venite ad me omnes qui stomadnus laboratis et ego vos restaurabo".


----------



## chics

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿En qué diferencias tú una fonda de un restaurante?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Se usa todavía en España llamarles fondas? El único uso que yo personalmente recuerdo es el de mi madre (nacida en 1919, vivió hasta 1990). Cuando nos quejábamos, yo o mi hermano, de la comida que había para comer (mi madre era maestra, trabaja doble horario y odiaba con toda su alma las tareas domésticas), nos decía: ¿Qué se creen, que esto es una fonda?
Click to expand...

O sea que el galicismo desplazó la palabra genuina castellana...

Fonda existe, y creo que se diferencia en que uno puede quedarse a dormir, como en una posada. Posada creo que no se usa ya mucho, o que al menos ningún establecimiento actual se hace llamar así (en cambio hay muchos "bed & breakfast", por ejemplo). Sí conozco algunos restaurantes (no necesariamente baratos) que se hacen llamar fonda, y luego hay las tavernas, cervecerías, etc.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Se usa todavía en España llamarles fondas? El único uso que yo personalmente recuerdo es el de mi madre (nacida en 1919, vivió hasta 1990). Cuando nos quejábamos, yo o mi hermano, de la comida que había para comer (mi madre era maestra, trabaja doble horario y odiaba con toda su alma las tareas domésticas), nos decía: ¿Qué se creen, que esto es una fonda?


 

Se oye poco ya y suena a casa de comidas barata, aunque no necesariamente mala.
Me suena oírsela a mi padre, de 80 años, que cuenta que cuando era joven y soltero comía en fondas.

Tasca, taberna, fonda son palabras habituales hace años que van desapareciendo de nuestro idioma, entre otras cosas porque los propietarios de las mismas, para dar más categoría a sus locales empiezan a llamarlos de otra forma y los demás seguimos la corriente.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿Y *mesón*? ¿Desapareció o nunca la usaron en tiempos recientes? En Montevideo hay uno tradicional que se llama el Mesón Español, un poco venido a menos, pero en el que se come todavía la mejor tortilla de toda la ciudad. Pero una golondrina no hace verano: aquí es el único establecimiento que se denomina así, creo yo.


----------



## Colchonero

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Y *mesón*? ¿Desapareció o nunca la usaron en tiempos recientes? En Montevideo hay uno tradicional que se llama el Mesón Español, un poco venido a menos, pero en el que se come todavía la mejor tortilla de toda la ciudad. Pero una golondrina no hace verano: aquí es el único establecimiento que se denomina así, creo yo.


 
Mesones hay muchos por aquí; pero en general son establecimientos para picar más que para comer: raciones, pinchos, tapas, cosas así.


----------



## Fernando

Añado casas de comidas y asadores al acervo castizo.

Lo curioso de "restaurante" es que (al menos en inglés y en español) haya adaptado la pronunciación a la grafía y no al contrario.

Yo he visto algún "restorán" (sin anestesia) en escritos antiguos (no recuerdo, pero creo que de 1950 aproximadamente), mientras que actualmente creo que serían pocos los que pronunciasen así un establecimiento del gremio que tuviese "Restaurant" o "Restaurante" como nombre.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

torrebruno said:


> a cuándo se remonta el primer uso de esta palabra en español?


Como "antiguo participio activo del verbo _restaurar"_ allá por el 1500. Como casa de comida a 1896. Una recién llegada.
Saludos


----------



## francisgranada

Quiero solo añadir, que en italiano se dice "ristorante" y según el diccionario etimológico (Devoto) se trata de un _calco del francés_ "restaurant". Es decir, parece que históricamente hablando, en _este_ _sentido_ en todas las lenguas se trata de un "galicismo", como ya habéis dicho antes. 

("Entre paréntesis": en las lenguas no romances, no se trata siempre _exactamente_ de la forma "restaurante". Un ejemplo solo: en el checo se dice "_restaurace_" que formalmente corresponde a "_restauración_" y no a "_restaurante_" ... )

Pero en español existe también la palabra "_restorán_" (que es evidentemente una palabra francesa). ¿Se usa también? ¿Cuál se prefiere, restorán o restaurante?


----------



## Fernando

Como he comentado dos entradas más arriba "restorán" no se usa actualmente, es una palabra en desuso.


----------



## francisgranada

Fernando said:


> Como he comentado dos entradas más arriba "restorán" no se usa actualmente, es una palabra en desuso.


 
Perdón...


----------



## Vampiro

francisgranada said:


> Perdón...


Nada.
A rezar diez padrenuestros y cincuenta avemarías.
_


----------



## francisgranada

Vampiro said:


> Nada. A rezar diez padrenuestros y cincuenta avemarías.


 
Es más que un rosario ... (Pero _no problem,_ he comenzado ....)


----------



## miguel89

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Se oye poco ya y suena a casa de comidas barata, aunque no necesariamente mala.


Lo mismo ocurre por acá.



francisgranada said:


> Pero en español existe también la palabra "_restorán_" (que es evidentemente una palabra francesa). ¿Se usa también? ¿Cuál se prefiere, restorán o restaurante?


En Buenos Aires se usa mucho.


----------



## Agró

francisgranada said:


> Pero en español existe también la palabra "_restorán_" (que es evidentemente una palabra francesa). ¿Se usa también? ¿Cuál se prefiere, restorán o restaurante?





Fernando said:


> Como he comentado dos entradas más arriba "restorán" no se usa actualmente, es una palabra en desuso.


De acuerdo con que "restorán" se usa mucho menos, pero depende de la zona. Mi familia catalana, cuando habla castellano, usa "restorán", pero tampoco podría atribuírselo a todos los catalanes.


----------



## Fernando

En Google 170 millones de restaurantes frente a 71 millones de restoranes, así que no puedo decir que esté en desuso. Aun así, creo que "restaurante" predomina.


----------



## jorgema

Pues en México, hasta donde he podido escuchar 'restorán' está vivísima. En el Perú se dice _restaurán_ o _restaurante_, aunque la grafía es siempre *restaurante*.


----------



## Erreconerre

torrebruno said:


> Queridos amigos:
> Estoy indagando sobre el origen de la palabra _restaurante_ y a medida que he ido avanzando ha ido aumentando mi fascinación sobre la misma.
> Ignorante de mí, lo primero que pensé fue que era una españolización directa de su hermana francesa _restaurant_. Pero después se me ocurrió que en inglés es igual. Y ya empiezo a ver en el traductor de Google que es casi igual en italiano. Y en alemán, y en checo, y croata, danés, holandés, sueco, polaco, estonio, letón, eslovaco, indonesio, malayo, maltés, noruego, turco, ¡tagalo!... Debe de haber una raíz común ancestral (¿latín?) que ha hecho que su forma sea tan semejante en lenguas tan dispares.
> Pero por otro lado, el DRAE enclava su origen en un "antiguo participio activo del verbo _restaurar"_, cuya definición -del latín _restaurāre-_ solo se queda en cuestiones reparadoras.
> Y sin embargo _restaurador_ -del latín _restaurātor, -ōris- _no es hasta su tercera acepción donde da el significado que nos ocupa.
> ¿Cómo casa todo esto?
> Venga, sabios, ¿qué pensáis?
> Un saludo para todos.


 
Yo siempre he creído una curiosa anécdota que dice que cierto tipo puso en su tienda de venta de comidas preparadas el letrero _restaurante de_ _estómagos. _
Etimologías de Chile da una versión muy parecida:
http://etimologias.dechile.net/?restaurante


----------



## Ibermanolo

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Y *mesón*? ¿Desapareció o nunca la usaron en tiempos recientes? En Montevideo hay uno tradicional que se llama el Mesón Español, un poco venido a menos, pero en el que se come todavía la mejor tortilla de toda la ciudad. Pero una golondrina no hace verano: aquí es el único establecimiento que se denomina así, creo yo.


 

Para mí una fonda es como una pensión, es decir que se da cama ý probablemente también comidas. La palabra mesón sigue en uso como sinómino de restaurantes tradicionales e informales para beber y comer raciones en mesas. Taberna sería otra denomincación tradicional pero en ese caso más orientada a beber y a la barra.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tampoco es que 'restaurante' en cualquiera de sus formas tenga la exclusiva para denominar los lugares donde se sirven comidas y bebidas para consumir en el mismo local, mediante pago. 
Casa... o Asador... se lee en locales de esa función, incluso de alto nivel. Comidas... parece más usual en lugares de nivel medio.
Lo que nunca he oído es que alguien diga 'Voy a restaurarme' para indicar que va a comer. Si acaso para entrar en un salón de belleza. 
Llamar 'restaurador' el titular (propietario o director de un restaurante) creo que es más reciente y me parece una cursilada, con todos los respetos a quienes digan tener esa condición o empleen tal denominación.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Llamar 'restaurador' el titular (propietario o director de un restaurante) creo que es más reciente y me parece una cursilada, con todos los respetos a quienes digan tener esa condición o empleen tal denominación.


 
Coincido, para mí un restaurador restaura muebles, cuadros u otros objetos artísticos pero no estómagos ni cuerpos humanos.


----------



## torrebruno

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Como "antiguo participio activo del verbo _restaurar"_ allá por el 1500. Como casa de comida a 1896. Una recién llegada.
> Saludos


Don Adolfo, no llego a entender:
¿Qué significado tenía entonces _restaurante_ en 1550, aproximadamente?
Un saludo y quedo, como habitualmente, a sus pies.


----------



## Fernando

Si entiendo bien lo que es un participio activo, restaurante=la persona que restaura, igual que estudiante=la persona que estudia.


----------



## Jonno

> ¿Qué significado tenía entonces restaurante en 1550, aproximadamente?


Según entiendo, el que le da el uso normal del verbo restaurar: recuperar, recobrar, reparar, renovar... > persona que recupera, etc.


----------



## torrebruno

> Si entiendo bien lo que es un participio activo, restaurante=la persona que restaura, igual que estudiante=la persona que estudia.


Ajá, ¿equivalente entonces a _restaurador_? (El estudiador es "coloquial")


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Jonno said:


> Según entiendo, el que le da el uso normal del verbo restaurar: recuperar, recobrar, reparar, renovar... > persona que recupera, etc.


Eso. Un ejemplo, bastante más moderno (del CORDE):


> El Aceyte de Canela destilado embotado ó diluido á la cantidad de una ó dos gotas con algun mucílago, azúcar ó alguna otra cosa de esta clase, se tiene como un excelente estomacál y cordial, quando se pierde el apetito, ó se halla tan débil el estómago, que no retiene lo que entra en él. Boerhaave lo miró como un excelente restaurante sin encontrarle otro igual en el reyno vegetál,


----------



## francisgranada

torrebruno said:


> Ajá, ¿equivalente entonces a _restaurador_? (El estudiador es "coloquial")


 
No necesariamente ... Supongo que _Adolfo_ quiere decir, que la palabra _restaurante_ está documentada en el siglo XVI en función del _participio activo_ del verbo *restaurar*. Es ese caso, no se trata de un sustantivo ni de un adjetivo, sino de una _forma verbal_. 

Ejemplos del uso antiguo (u original):

_Veo personas *restaurantes* la catedral gótica._
El significado original fue "personas que restauran/están restaurando" y no "restauradores (de profesión)".

_He encontrado personas *caminantes* por la calle_ 
Es decir "que caminan" o "están caminando" ...

_Admiro las aves *volantes*_
Es decir, "admiro las aves _que vuelan_", o digamos "admiro las aves _cuando_ _están volando_". Esta frase hoy día significaría más o menos "admiro las aves _voladoras"_ o más bien "que tienen la capacidad de volar". 

Entonces las formas verbales en _-*ante*_/_-(*i*)*ente*_ originalmente expresaban una _acción _que se "ejerce" o "realiza" y no un "estado", tampoco una "c(u)alidad permanente". Por eso el propio término _participio activo_ (a diferencia del _participio pasivo: __restaurado, caminado, volado ...)_ 

En las lenguas romances modernas, los _participios activos_ se emplean generalmente como _adjetivos_ o _sustantivos_ (p.e. _existente, amante, teniente, andante, cantante, hablante, oyente _...). El uso _verbal_ es todavía posible en el italiano, bienque (según mi opinión) es práctiamente en desuso (sobre todo en el lenguaje coloquial).


----------



## Bloodsun

Fernando said:


> Si entiendo bien lo que es un participio activo, restaurante=la persona que restaura, igual que estudiante=la persona que estudia.





torrebruno said:


> Ajá, ¿equivalente entonces a _restaurador_? (El estudiador es "coloquial")



Hoy en día, *restaurante* sólo es sustantivo (casa de comidas), sea cual sea su origen. Por su parte, *restaurador* es a la vez adjetivo (que restaura) y sustantivo (el que restaura). Y lo interesante es que también aparece en los diccionarios la otra acepción sustantiva de *restaurador*: persona que tiene o dirige un restaurante.

No sé a qué viene eso de "participio activo". 


Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo lo veo bien: "hace" la acción indicada por la raíz verbal de la palabra: esta pomada es cicatrizante (la pomada cicatriza). Un licor restaurante (luego de unas cuantas copas te vuelve el espíritu al cuerpo, te restaura).
Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola:

Del _Trésor de la langue française_:



> Documentado en el diccionario de la Academia desde 1694.
> 
> 1521: «lo que repara las fuerzas, alimento o remedio fortificante». 1803: «establecimiento de restaurador».
> 
> Participio presente substantivo de _restaurer _«volver a dar fuerzas por medio de la comida», _cf._ el antiguo provenzal _restaurant_ «bebida reconfortante» desde 1507 en Pansier; según el Littré que cita a Fournier, _Paris démoli_, introducción, pág. XXXIX, parece que el primer _restaurant_ fue abierto por Boulanger en 1765.
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/etymologie/restaurant



El participio activo con el sentido de "local donde se venden comidas" es más bien moderno, como ya ha señalado don Adolfo.


----------



## nand-o

chics said:


> En este sitio te explican que según el diccionario de *Joan Corominas* (¿algún forero lo tiene a mano para leernos lo que pone exactamente?) la palabra "restaurante" en castellano viene del francés, y que la palabra francesa a su vez viene del latín "restaurare".


Yo mismo, lo que dice el Corominas es que "restaurante" o "restorán" entra en el español, del francés "restaurant", a finales del siglo diecinueve.

Y por el Larousse étymologique sabemos que "restaurant", en el francés, aparece en el libro de María de Navarra de 1559 con el significado de "alimento que restaura"; y adquiere el significado actual en 1771, segun el Brunot.


----------



## torrebruno

Definitivamente, una historia muy interesante.
Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Yo todavía uso restaurante y restorán, alternativamente. Fonda, tasca se ven como aclaraciones del nombre real del establecimiento, algo así como "La Rosada"  y debajo "Antigua fonda del puerto". También hay mesones (un jugueteo con el francés maison) y posadas, estas últimas son más hoteles que lugares para comer.
Muchas palabras que ya no se usan en España siguen "vivitas y coleando" en el resto del mundo castellanoparlante.
(La Plata, Argentina)


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo. Yo a restorán la daba por muerta y me han corregido.

Por otro lado, me repatea, como han comentado otros, el uso de "restaurador", que realmente es un "empresario hostelero", ya que realmente se trata de gente que lleva varios restaurantes, un servicio de comidas a domicilio, hoteles, etc.

La poretensión del término parece ser establecer una especie de gradación:

1) Restaurador
2) Jefe de cocina - chef
3) Cocinero




Kaxgufen said:


> También hay mesones (un jugueteo con el francés maison)



Mesón/mesonero es castellano de toda la vida. El DRAE lo da como procedente del latín con influencia del francés.


----------



## Charquito

Lo que yo sé sobre eso es que los primeros restaurantes surgieron en Francia donde se servían sopas y otros alimentos para "restaurar" a las personas que estaban con algun tipo de problema de salud. Con el tiempo "evoluiram" (me olvidé de la palabra en español) para casas donde sólo se servían comidas.


----------

